# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  Mkey Build 15. May. 2011 [ MyWave, Momo Designe, ZTE, Huawei, Option ]

## Shamseldeen Victory

Mkey Build 15. May. 2011 [ MyWave, Momo Designe, ZTE, Huawei, Option ]  _Still need write world first  ?_ *Take it UP.*     MyWave MOMO DESIGNE 3G [Unlock Code Reader]  01. - MD@ 02. - MD@ Revo 03. - MD@ Gialla Blu Grigia  04. - MD 4GB   ZTE & MOMO DESIGNE 3G [ Direct Unlock]  01. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Mini 02. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Plus  03. - ZTE MF626 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04 Russia Beeline     Huawei 2G and 3G [ Direct Unlock]  01.- Huawei E150 Customized Firmware 11.609.82.02.161 Russia Beeline 02.- Huawei E160G Customized Firmware 11.608.11.02.161 Russia Beeline   Option 2G and 3G [ Unlock Code Reader]  01. - Option Icon 210 02. - Option Icon 225        // E160G Beeline
17.30.22 : --------------- Read device information --------------------
17.30.22 : Model: KPRBL
17.30.22 : IMEI: 358181-02-954196
17.30.22 : Firmware ID: 11.608.11.02.161
17.30.22 : Flash type: SAMSUNG_K9F120 ID: EC56
17.30.22 : Build: APR 07 200915:40:29MAR 05 200924:00:00
17.30.22 : --------------- Flash-mode operations ---------------------
17.30.22 : Send BootLoader... Ok
17.30.22 : Running BootLoader... Ok
17.30.22 : --------------- Begin analyse firmware ---------------------
17.30.22 : • Marker 1 - found! 0x00005C3F Ok
17.30.22 : • Marker 2 - found! 0x00005C3F Ok
17.30.22 : • Marker 3 - found! 0x00005C3F Ok
17.30.22 : • Erace Block...0x000002E1 Ok
17.30.22 : • Write Block...0x000002E1 Ok
17.30.24 : Unlocking device...OK
17.30.25 : --------------------------- E N D. -------------------------  // MF626 Beeline
17.33.31 : --------------- Read device information --------------------
17.33.31 : Model: BLNP673M 
17.33.31 : IMEI: 350016-85-444555
17.33.31 : Software ID: BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B05
17.33.31 : Firmware ID: BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04
17.33.31 : Flash type: HYNIX_HYCOSEHOMF3 ID: AD36
17.33.31 : Build: JUL 20 201022:37:32JULY 20 20111:00:00
17.33.31 : --------------- Flash-mode operations ----------------------
17.33.31 : Send BootLoader... Ok
17.33.31 : Running BootLoader... Ok
17.33.33 : --------------- Begin analyse firmware ---------------------
17.33.34 : • Marker 1 - found! 0x00003F9F Ok
17.33.34 : • Erace Block...0x000001FC Ok
17.33.34 : • Write Block...0x000001FC Ok
17.33.35 : Unlocking device...OK
17.33.37 : --------------------------- E N D. -------------------------  // E150 Beeline
18.11.38 : --------------- Read device information --------------------
18.11.38 : Model: KPRBL
18.11.38 : IMEI: 353594-04-61871
18.11.38 : Firmware ID: 11.609.82.02.161
18.11.38 : Flash type: HYNIX_128M_32 ID: ADA1
18.11.38 : Build: JUN 01 201016:45:47JUN 01 201016:45:47
18.11.38 : --------------- Flash-mode operations ----------------------
18.11.38 : Send BootLoader... Ok
18.11.39 : Running BootLoader... Ok
18.11.39 : --------------- Begin analyse firmware ---------------------
18.11.39 : • Marker 1 - found! 0x00002540
18.11.39 : • Marker 2 - found! 0x00002540
18.11.39 : • Marker 3 - found! 0x00002540
18.11.39 : --------------- Begin Writing firmware ----------------------
18.11.41 : Unlocking device...OK
18.11.42 : --------------------------- E N D. -------------------------

----------


## mk113

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------

